# More questions, need advice



## Crsswift70 (May 13, 2014)

So, i have asked about the rods and reels i will need ocean fishing, i have looked in to storage, and i am getting a grasp on the fish in the area. I suppose i should have first started with the kayak! 
I recently traded something for a huge Ocean Kayak Torque (without the motor). From what i read, it is a great kayak. However, did i mention it is huge? I may regret it one day, but i think i need something smaller to start out with. I suspect most here will suggest i stick with it, but it is a little large for my truck, is heavy for me to move solo and honestly, i think it is too big to fish the creeks and backwater areas i also plan to fish (upper delta and creeks). The answer is maybe to have two, but just like with the reels, i want to kind of cover several bases at once as i am just getting in to the sport. I understand doing that will not give me the best in either area, but my budget is limited and i am not 100% certain which type of fishing i will like more. So... i am going to sell the Torque and use the money to buy a smaller kayak and gear.
My options have gotten narrowed down to several kayaks i can buy locally in Mobile. Academy's Pelican icon 120 (apparently they worked out their kinks), Perception Sport Pescador (seems to get all praise), West Marines Pompano 120 (looks like a fancier Pescador) and a used better quality kayak (if i'm patient, which i am not). You can see my price and size choice is in the $400-$550, 12' range. 
I have done tons of reading on these kayaks EXCEPT the Icon. Does anyone here own one or been in one that can relay their experience? Not the past woes of Pelican, but this particular kayak. Are there any others that i should look at? The Ascend seems to get some praise, but i have been reading mixed reviews on performance, and it also seems to be very large. I am no small fry, 5'8" - 225, but that thing looks bulky.
​


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

I have the pescador and LOVE IT. I will be moving to a PA or Slayer propel in February, but for what I do now, I LOVE IT. This is how my Pesci is rigged. Have a small FF/GPS rigged up front, extended Scotty rod holder arm, Custom PVC rocket launcher. She does it all and does it well. There is actually a pescador for sell in the for sale section.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Oh and the pescador is modeled after the pompano. Save almost $100 going with the Pesci.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Pompano, Pescador , and Ascend are all basically the same boat, and they're all damn good. I have no knowledge about the Torque or the value of them , but if you can swing it I would definitely look into a Malibu Stealth. Fished out of one for the tournament. If my next boat is a paddle yak, that's what it'll be.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crsswift70 (May 13, 2014)

Thanks Blake, but a quick search tells me i would have to double my budget  . Big Red, how far out have you gone in it, or do you mainly fish inshore?


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Crsswift70 said:


> Thanks Blake, but a quick search tells me i would have to double my budget  . Big Red, how far out have you gone in it, or do you mainly fish inshore?


I've made it out to the three barges here, give or take 2miles. I would feel comfortable going further with a larger group. I'm mainly offshore but with the dirty water, kings and other game fish are pushed out so inshore it is.

Keep in mind, used is not a bad idea. The stealth Blake fished out of was my brothers boat and he got it for $600. Helluva deal and they are out there if you are willing to wait.


----------



## Crsswift70 (May 13, 2014)

OK, thanks. So, i have basically narrowed it down to the two then, Icon and Pescador. I would really like to hear some open water opinions on the Icon. They seem very similar in build and the cost is amazing. I could spend even more on paddle, reel and accessories. And yes, i know being patient for a used kayak might get me more for my money. But as soon as the Torque sells, i am going to be rushing to buy everything so i can get out on the water. That is why i am trying to line up what exactly i need, now.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Anything Pelican you will want to toss. To my knowledge Pelican doesn't rotomold their boats, so they plastic weld the two halves together. Take if from MY PERSONAL EXPERIENCE, when the welds pop.. they pop. I had to swim almost a quarter of a mile due to the welds popping on one that I was borrowing. Blake R. can attest to that. 

You honestly cant go wrong with the Pescador for the price. Its fast, stable and highly customize-able. Only down fall is storage, due to the design of the deck it eats up A LOT of the in hull storage. Leaving you basically just the first few feet to store necessities. What I am saying is, don't expect to store your rods in the hull when coming back in from offshore. 

I believe they come with one rod holder behind the seat. I have a scotty mount in the middle with the scotty arm extender, which I really like. The only reason I have the second rod holder installed behind me is for the rocket launcher. The well behind you isn't overly large but a small cooler for inshore does wonders and a fish bag for offshore will do as well. Also have Outriggers made so that I can stand up and sight fish on calm days when I am inshore.


----------



## Crsswift70 (May 13, 2014)

Well, i read that about Pelicans, but also that they brought in new people several years back and resolved those issues. I will do some more research. The Pescador does sound like a really good kayak from all of my reading (and your experience), but i don't want to pass up the savings on the Icon if their reputation is no longer deserved. A popped seam though, i assume you had to drag the kayak behind you that quarter mile?


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Luckily Blake R was able to tow it in for me. It was just over a 1/4 full of sea water.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

TBH this is how I look at it. The yak is what is going to keep you above water and away from the elements below you. I experienced it first hand, so I will always be skeptical of Pelican. I trust my rig on all size and shapes of water (within reason). I paid the extra $100 because I knew the rig was a quality boat. The Pelican may cut it inshore and on the rivers/lakes/ponds but I wouldn't trust it beyond the breakers. 

I couldn't find anything in regards to the new Pelican boat that was negative. Which is a good sign of their new developments. A lot of good info out there on those boats from what I can see. Gather info on both and weigh the options, don't let $100 sway you from a GREAT beginner level boat.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

My Stealth sat on the rack on my truck during all the rain yesterday and ended up w/about 1/2 gallon of water in it but that was also after taking a hose to it and washing it good after I got home from Merritts Mill. I love my Malibu Stealth, only had it a couple miles off shore once but it will be used quite a bit this season...

I have a Stealth 14 and got my son the younger brother Stealth 12. The 14 weighs in at 65 lbs and is 32 inches wide. It is very stable and allows me to stand up and paddle board it. It has a large live well and tons of storage!I load and unload it on/off the truck by myself with the only help is getting it out of the shed to load it...One thing I learned when hitting the beach, those small wheel beach carts dig into the sand real nice and act like an anchor!!! I'm in the process of designing a new wheel system primarily cause I'm too cheap to buy a wheelie balloon tire kit....


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

I just looked up the Icon. I don't see any scupper holes. If that's the case, scratch it off the list.

Edit: zoomed in. Saw them. Saw a few reviews of the boats having cuts in the scupper, though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crsswift70 (May 13, 2014)

Yeah, i think that is an issue with a lot of the thermaly welded kayak, including the Ascent. I am leaning away from the Icon.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Pescadors and pompanos pop up for sale all the time. Honestly I would go used, you'll get a lot more bang for your buck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I would stay away from any kayak that isn't rotomolded. Lots of red pescadors here in Arkansas.


----------



## Crsswift70 (May 13, 2014)

Blake R. said:


> Pescadors and pompanos pop up for sale all the time. Honestly I would go used, you'll get a lot more bang for your buck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Well, if you hear of one or know someone who rarely uses theirs, let me know! I'd love to get one for less than new, but like i said, i want to get on the water ASAP


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/boa/4457047446.html




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crsswift70 (May 13, 2014)

That was quick, thanks.


----------



## Crsswift70 (May 13, 2014)

If i wanted to get an idea of how much to ask for my existing kayak, where would i do that? The for sale section, or here?


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Could ask around on here or research the web. Torque is known for having the motor, so not sure how much you can profit off of it. $2100-$2200 seems to be the price WITH the motor brand new. Yaks hold their value pretty good, especially Ocean Kayak product. Post it up for a grandish and work from there. Then use your yak budget plus what you sold the OK torque for and step I I a nicer boat.


----------



## Crsswift70 (May 13, 2014)

Lol, the torque sale will be the majority of the budget. I'll post it below a grand as it needs some new strap handles and has some scratches. Thanks!


----------



## Crsswift70 (May 13, 2014)

BTW, i contacted the guy that recently posted one for sale on this site. He was on the way to make the deal and got rear ended! BigRed, what length paddle do you use? I understand each kayak will require a different optimal length.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

That sucks... And i am not sure, I will check my paddle when I get home from work and report back.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Did you get a plug to fit the hole where the Torque motor fit? If so, I think you have a better boat than the others you are looking into. The Torque is essentially a Trident 13 and with all due respect to the Pescador (which is molded from older WS Tarpon 120 molds), Pompano and Ascend, the OK Trident 13 is a much better kayak and would work great offshore or up in the creeks. I had a Prowler 13, which is the predecessor to the Trident and there are not many better designed fishing kayaks around. The extra length will give you some added speed and better tracking and is really stable. Weight-wise, i doubt there is much difference between it and the others. 

Pelicans are thermo-formed - 2 sheets of molded plastic welded together. Most others are roto-molded as a piece. No seams.


----------



## Crsswift70 (May 13, 2014)

I do not have that plug, but i checked and it is about $50 direct from OK. Yes, i know the Torque is a good kayak, but as it stands now, i am hoping to fund a near complete but lesser setup, with it's sale. I am not sure what type of fishing i will be doing and i want to be able to pick up the kayak and throw it in my truck any time and go. The Torque is a little large for me to do that. Basically, i want something that can do it all at a decent level to see what i like. If i like inshore and bay fishing more, i will probably keep the Pescadore. If i like creek and backwater fishing, i might even go down to a 10. If i like trolling and offshore, i will probably be right back to a 13+ or even a pedal kayak. I can't afford all three at the moment, so i want something that can do all three well enough for me to get experience.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Honestly I wouldn't go lower than 12. Anything smaller and the world gets cramped. Like stated above, the rig as is is a great boat. I know it's heavy and a bit cumbersome to handle. But if you have a pick up truck, sliding the rig into the bed and strapping it down shouldn't be too rough. Especially if you build or make some wheels for transporting across the yard or drive way. I will say that with the pescador I can put the seat side on my back and walk it anywhere or carry it by the side handles. 

Anything OK is a great rig and the torque is a GREAT fishing platform due to the model it is based off of. If you do sell it to get into a pre-setup rig, so be it. But if you can handle the tad bit of extra weight, I would use your current boat budget to set up the torque. Get a nice paddle, make some PVC rocket launchers, GPS/ff combo, PFD, anchor trolley (inshore), few rod and reel set ups, etc. I honestly think in the long run you would be happier with that boat. The pescador is nice, but lacks space.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

If you have a truck, the Torque should be no problem. I have an F150 and a bed extender - fits in the hitch and sticks out about 3 feet. My Revo is over 13 feet. I have used this rig for over 6 years with no problems. I don't think going smaller is necessarily a good idea. Shorter yaks will be slower and not track as well, causing you to expend more effort to get somewhere. That may be demoralizing... Perhaps you should reconsider your plan to go smaller. What you have in hand is pretty good. But, it is your choice.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

paddle length is influenced by your height, kayak width, etc. Go see Bahen at PK&S to get a good fit. You want a paddle as light as possible, but robust enough to withstand pilings, oysters, pushing off from sand or rock, etc. Bright colored blades will help boaters see you...


----------



## Crsswift70 (May 13, 2014)

OK, i took it out solo today to see how much trouble it would be to load unload, etc.. it wasn't as bad as i thought. I have decided to keep it and do the repairs necessary to get it in to fighting condition. I figure i'll learn the ropes on it and get it in better condition to make it easier to sell when i decide to upgrade. Thanks for all of the advice.


----------

